# UP Brook trout



## itchn2fish

Quig7557 said:


> Dragging flys are my friend, when they are around, other pest are gone


They are our friends, for sure...dragonflies....or Dragging Flies......  I've witnessed dragonflies grabbing a 'skeeter,& in a split-second before my eyes, stuff the skeeter in it's mandibles & swallow & repeat....very awesome......gnats too.........


----------



## Quig7557

Auto correct got me again on dragonfly’s!


----------



## BillBuster

Cork Dust said:


> Better fishing for brookies than the Fox is now, even in "the spreads" section.


Cork Dust, Why do you think the fishing on the Fox has declined? I have fished there for over 20 years.


----------



## Cork Dust

BillBuster said:


> Cork Dust, Why do you think the fishing on the Fox has declined? I have fished there for over 20 years.


Over that interval, what have you seen in terms of angler pressure on this stream? Members of the Char family are quite susceptible to fishing pressure, consequently, as fishing pressure has increased on that stream, particularly in "the spreads" section which is riddled with springs and is a warm weather sanctuary drawing fish during the hotter portion of the summer. It really gets hammered throughout the year during open water season.


----------



## BillBuster

Cork Dust said:


> Over that interval, what have you seen in terms of angler pressure on this stream? Members of the Char family are quite susceptible to fishing pressure, consequently, as fishing pressure has increased on that stream, particularly in "the spreads" section which is riddled with springs and is a warm weather sanctuary drawing fish during the hotter portion of the summer. It really gets hammered throughout the year during open water season.


Depends which spreads you speak of main branch or east branch? I suppose angling pressure has picked up on East branch over the years. Depending on the given day, I still do just as well as years ago. There’s plenty of water for them to hide in. One thing is the State doesn’t plant them anymore. All natural reproduction.


----------



## itchn2fish

Quig7557 said:


> Auto correct got me again on dragonfly’s!


 For sure! You & I both, brother. No biggee, really. I thought that Dragging Flys actually sounded pretty cool!!!!


----------



## Quig7557

The amount of sand coming into the east branch is slowly suffocating it. I’d say the fishing has gotten a lot worse in25 years. Losing the East spread up from 28 removed a lot of river that helped spread out the pressure too.




BillBuster said:


> Depends which spreads you speak of main branch or east branch? I suppose angling pressure has picked up on East branch over the years. Depending on the given day, I still do just as well as years ago. There’s plenty of water for them to hide in. One thing is the State doesn’t plant them anymore. All natural reproduction.


----------



## stevebrandle

Brookies are where you find them.


----------



## stevebrandle

Caught earlier this summer.


----------



## MrFysch

western UP is fishing pretty good right now. Tons of options and no bugs!


----------



## PunyTrout

MrFysch said:


> western UP is fishing pretty good right now. Tons of options and no bugs!


I can see where you stored the 2nd can of Two Hearted Ale! - That Brookie's belly...


----------



## B.Jarvinen

MrFysch said:


> western UP is fishing pretty good right now. Tons of options and no bugs!



Yup, yup it is:


----------



## zzcop302

B.Jarvinen said:


> Yup, yup it is:


You can’t go wrong with that!
How was it ?


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Brook Trout is the best protein on the planet, in my not humble opinion. 

With those, I was having too much fun fishing my way downstream to reach a confluence - where I think there could be some real lunkers if I just walk all the way to it, first.


----------



## Trout King

B.Jarvinen said:


> Brook Trout is the best protein on the planet, in my not humble opinion.
> 
> With those, I was having too much fun fishing my way downstream to reach a confluence - where I think there could be some real lunkers if I just walk all the way to it, first.


I like the venison/brookie surf n turf, add some mushrooms and taters on the grill and I am in heaven. Hmmmm, guess I better get out soon.


----------



## Cody King

How did you do? I was up in Newberry camping for labor day weekend and tried a few rivers in Seney and also different branches of the 2 hearted. Unfortunately all I caught were 4 or 5 brookies all under 6inches, yeah it beats getting skunked. I'm younger and newer to trout fishing and not familiar with the rivers up there, so that may have been my problem. Nonetheless, can't beat fishing in the UP and had a great time.


----------



## Buttonfly

Spent Labor Day weekend in the Porkies with family, which limited my fishing time to just one hour. Got a chance to throw spinners in a beautiful Little river where it flows through a grassy meadow. Got a handful of Brookies, none keeper size. But I managed to move a couple of absolute beasts from undercuts- they just wouldn't commit.

I'm still smiling about it. Nothing like spending time in God's country. Almost stepped on a porkupine walking back to the tent one night, and a black bear ran across the road in front of us on Saturday.


----------



## ajc1

You mentioned about stepping on a porcupine last year I was deer hunting and I had one try to climb up into the tree with me I had to literally push the porcupine with a barrel on my rifle keep coming into stand


----------



## Buttonfly

Yeah, that porcupine didn't seem at all bothered by my light or the crowd that gathered to look at him. Of course I got the " do they really shoot their quills" question from a rookie.


----------



## stevebrandle

Beautiful fall colors on this male caught two nights ago. More fish in the evening. Find the shady spots.


----------

